# Empty fire extinguishers



## Paul195 (3 Jan 2018)

Hi

I have two empty 5kg CO2 fire extinguishers and have been phoning around locally in Somerset to try and get them refilled, but most places offer swapping the empty ones for new ones at typical price of about £45-£50 per bottle which is the equivalent of a new FE. Are the empty ones (in date with horns) worth anything ?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## GHNelson (3 Jan 2018)

Hi
Recently there have been a upsurge in Micro Breweries!
Some may use Co2 for beer use in your area...... or try find a Soft Drinks maker they use Co2!
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (3 Jan 2018)

http://www.lovelydrinks.co.uk/
http://www.bradleysjuice.co.uk/
http://www.locallife.co.uk/somerset/soft-drink-suppliers.asp


----------



## Paul195 (3 Jan 2018)

Cool, I have just tried ringing a paintball company who refill their own equipment but are not licensed to fill my FE's. I also tried a dive shop but they don't ever need C02. Will investigate microbreweries and drinks makers next, thanks for the links! If all else fails, I'm wondering if I can sell the empty ones to get some money back towards new ones.


----------



## Stuart_B (3 Jan 2018)

Paul195 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have two empty 5kg CO2 fire extinguishers and have been phoning around locally in Somerset to try and get them refilled, but most places offer swapping the empty ones for new ones at typical price of about £45-£50 per bottle which is the equivalent of a new FE. Are the empty ones (in date with horns) worth anything ?
> 
> ...



I find that odd...perhaps these places are too "upmarket " or are just trying to make more money . There is absolutely no reason why an "in date" FE should not be refilled . I have a place near me in Glasgow that sells all types of extinguishers and last time I went in with a CO2 FE that was "in date" ,albeit by a short period. I asked for a swap and he tried to persuade me just to get it refilled ..Perhaps you need to get back to the ones you tried and be more assertive about what  YOU  want  or try other places .


----------



## jolt100 (3 Jan 2018)

Hi, have you tried beer gas suppliers? Mine refills pub bottles and fire extinguishers. 

http://www.adamsgas.co.uk/product/carbon-dioxode-co2-gas-refill-1-5kg-for-home-bar/

Cheers 
John


----------



## Chubbs (3 Jan 2018)

I use Adams gas as well. I used to use a FE but had trouble recycling them. So moved over to just a standard gas canister with Adams. I find it much easier and you have more control over the pressure.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (3 Jan 2018)

Paul195 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have two empty 5kg CO2 fire extinguishers and have been phoning around locally in Somerset to try and get them refilled, but most places offer swapping the empty ones for new ones at typical price of about £45-£50 per bottle which is the equivalent of a new FE. Are the empty ones (in date with horns) worth anything ?
> 
> ...



Paul

Could always weight them in as scrap metal and get some pennies for them.

Paul


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (3 Jan 2018)

Stuart_B said:


> I find that odd...perhaps these places are too "upmarket " or are just trying to make more money . There is absolutely no reason why an "in date" FE should not be refilled . I have a place near me in Glasgow that sells all types of extinguishers and last time I went in with a CO2 FE that was "in date" ,albeit by a short period. I asked for a swap and he tried to persuade me just to get it refilled ..Perhaps you need to get back to the ones you tried and be more assertive about what  YOU  want  or try other places .



Stuart

is that M&S Fire Protection Limited in rutherglen if it is, that who I use.

Paul


----------



## Paul195 (4 Jan 2018)

Hi all

Ended up opting for this :- 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5kg-Co2-...nk-Use-Only-/173015554253?hash=item284887d8cd

They are selling 5KG FE for £18 or 2x 5KG FE for £27. They were manufactured in 2007 and are out of date, but fine for aquarium use. The charged weight is 10.8kg, apparently according to the seller this is a full cylinder. I figured for £27 for 2 (compared to the £42 for 1 I paid previously) its worth a shot. 
I also found a company in Bristol called Andy's gas associated with Adamsgas (thanks for the link) and will probably try that next time when these are out. 

Regs

Paul


----------



## Stuart_B (4 Jan 2018)

Dolly Sprint 16v said:


> Stuart
> 
> is that M&S Fire Protection Limited in rutherglen if it is, that who I use.
> 
> Paul


It is indeed Paul.. Been there for years and before that down in Hutchesontown


----------



## Danny (5 Jan 2018)

Paul195 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Ended up opting for this :-
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5kg-Co2-...nk-Use-Only-/173015554253?hash=item284887d8cd
> ...


Ordered one of these, Absoloute bargain


----------



## Acrobatty (10 Jan 2018)

Why are these ok for our tanks/homes but not for use as a fire extinguisher. Is it because the valves aren’t guaranteed to work? This would worry me.


----------



## ian_m (10 Jan 2018)

Acrobatty said:


> Why are these ok for our tanks/homes but not for use as a fire extinguisher. Is it because the valves aren’t guaranteed to work? This would worry me.


Because the tanks test date is 10 years after date of manufacture. After 10 years the cylinder (along with most pressurised gas cylinders) must be pressure tested. Thus you are not allowed to have a FE for fire extinguisher purposes where the cylinder is out of test or attempt to refill a cylinder out of test.

I have used out of test cylinders for years @ £5 each, the oldest I had that I used in 2016, were manufactured in 2004 and had never been emptied or refilled (see label on FE) and still weighed correct (their filled weight is stamped on the cylinder) so were good to go no issue.


----------



## Danny (10 Jan 2018)

ian_m said:


> Because the tanks test date is 10 years after date of manufacture. After 10 years the cylinder (along with most pressurised gas cylinders) must be pressure tested. Thus you are not allowed to have a FE for fire extinguisher purposes where the cylinder is out of test or attempt to refill a cylinder out of test.
> 
> I have used out of test cylinders for years @ £5 each, the oldest I had that I used in 2016, were manufactured in 2004 and had never been emptied or refilled (see label on FE) and still weighed correct (their filled weight is stamped on the cylinder) so were good to go no issue.


I ordered one of the linked FE and so far so good, reading 50 bar internal and flowing fine.


----------



## ian_m (10 Jan 2018)

Danny said:


> I ordered one of the linked FE and so far so good, reading 50 bar internal and flowing fine.


Not a bad price for 5Kg, especially considering includes postage. When empty you will need to check very carefully which if your local tips will take cylinders ie they have an expert on site to verify it is safe to be recycled, as many tips will not take cylinders.


----------

